# Pharmacist Pedal Demo and Build Report



## jjjimi84 (Nov 10, 2021)

Oh man am I fired up about this one! I shot this video and during editing I scrapped it to start again and I am glad I did. This is such a great pedal and needed the time and the love. 

I built this in a mirrored finish small bear 1590bb with those giant ass knobs from lovemyswitches and hand painted a fancy walrus on there. The knobs looked cool and were the color I wanted but I didnt look at what size they were so now I have 30 knobs that are way to big for standard 125B pedal making.....

This build came together quickly and the layout is super nice, I made some of the odd value resistors by running two in series which I didn't need to do but why not? For any Beatles fan this is a must have and for anybody else on the fence I highly recommend. In the video I play a bunch of Beatles stuff and near the end I just knob turn and improvise up some other stuff with it. 

This is the most typing I have ever done for a build report, I hope I am up to the All in Good Fun standards! On to the video and pictures!


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 10, 2021)

Great work all around! Btw, those knobs will work on the standard three-knob layout for the top two controls.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 10, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Great work all around! Btw, those knobs will work on the standard three-knob layout for the top two controls.


Thank you Grant!!!! Appreciate the kind words.

They do but it doesn't give a lot of room to paint any sort of lettering. I have them in light gray on two 125b builds and I am on the fence if they will stay.


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 10, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> They do but it doesn't give a lot of room to paint any sort of lettering.


Ah very true. It's much easier to cram some labelling in there with printed graphics.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Nov 10, 2021)

Props, I wish I had the painting skills you grace us with. Alas, my hands get referred to as meat paws for a reason.  Keep up the good work on the vids, in a sea of guit related YouTube you're actually adding something worthwhile to the content base.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 10, 2021)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> Props, I wish I had the painting skills you grace us with. Alas, my hands get referred to as meat paws for a reason.  Keep up the good work on the vids, in a sea of guit related YouTube you're actually adding something worthwhile to the content base.


Thank you for saying so! I hope I am doing some good, I at least have good intentions.


----------



## fig (Nov 10, 2021)

Dan you awesome bitch! <----very cool affectionate phrase 

I love that blue Walrus man! With a brilliant demo like that, I have a prescription that can only be filled by a Pharmacist!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 10, 2021)

Awesome! Looks great too— I guess the walrus wasn’t Paul after all


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 10, 2021)

Great build! And awesome video! Always enjoy watching them!


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 10, 2021)

That is a humdinger Dan! 🤣
I can’t watch the video at the moment but I’ll enjoy that after the kids bedtime routine


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 10, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> That is a humdinger Dan! 🤣
> I can’t watch the video at the moment but I’ll enjoy that after the kids bedtime routine


It is one helluva humdinger but hey eyes up here!.

Thank you all for watching, I highly recommend this one.


----------



## peccary (Nov 10, 2021)

Just got the chance to watch the video review - great stuff, Dan! And great playing as well.


----------



## Bio77 (Nov 10, 2021)

Damn you Dan, now that you made me buy all the VFE boards, you're selling me on these!!🤣  Awesome build and great video!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 10, 2021)

Bio77 said:


> Damn you Dan, now that you made me buy all the VFE boards, you're selling me on these!!🤣  Awesome build and great video!


You just gotta think how much better your skillz will be with all of these builds!

Let me know what you think when you get it together.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 10, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> View attachment 18437


What did I miss? There was a ton left on the editing room floor


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 10, 2021)

You had a good selection but I'm mostly familiar with revolver, plastic Ono band, and all things must pass I guess


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 10, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> What did I miss? There was a ton left on the editing room floor


Maybe I missed it when my dogs were going nuts, but I didn’t hear She Said She Said— the quintessential UL730 song. 
That said, your selection of riffs was 100% fire! Toanz for days and great tunes abound!


----------



## giovanni (Nov 10, 2021)

Lovely sounding pedal! I built the Conqueror which is along the same lines but I think this one sounds better! I’m gonna have to build one and compare don’t I? Also great video! You made me wanna shoot some pedals too…


----------



## Coda (Nov 10, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Lovely sounding pedal! I built the Conqueror which is along the same lines but I think this one sounds better! I’m gonna have to build one and compare don’t I? Also great video! You made me wanna shoot some pedals too…


I built the Conqueror, and while it’s pretty good, it’s pretty bright. The mid boost doesn’t make too much of a difference with the bass up. I can’t wait to build the Pharmacist.


----------



## Barry (Nov 10, 2021)

Over da top Dan!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 10, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Maybe I missed it when my dogs were going nuts, but I didn’t hear She Said She Said— the quintessential UL730 song.
> That said, your selection of riffs was 100% fire! Toanz for days and great tunes abound!



She said She said got chopped...I love the Gov't Mule version and that is going in an upcoming video where I butcher my favorite Warren Haynes licks.



giovanni said:


> Lovely sounding pedal! I built the Conqueror which is along the same lines but I think this one sounds better! I’m gonna have to build one and compare don’t I? Also great video! You made me wanna shoot some pedals too…



I thought about comparing but the Conqueror Supreme will get its own video as it is a pretty neat take and has some cool sounds in it. Which is why I ask about what Beatles riffs I am missing.



Coda said:


> I built the Conqueror, and while it’s pretty good, it’s pretty bright. The mid boost doesn’t make too much of a difference with the bass up. I can’t wait to build the Pharmacist.



Agreed on the brightness, the standard conqueror is pretty brittle. The Supreme is more useful and has a better selection of tones compared to the standard. 

I picked doing the Pharmacist because it is hands down one of the best DIY pedals I have built. 

Thank you all for the comments and feedback and taking the time to watch, I appreciate it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 23, 2022)

I don't know how I missed this 2 months ago...

Great demo, beautiful artwork, clean build.

I see you didn't go for the carbon comp resistor nonsense like Aclam did.  Pretty interesting technology mix there.  2 questions: how long do you suppose a battery will last and what plugs into that on-board connector? Maybe it's a programming port for U4.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 23, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I don't know how I messed this 2 months ago...
> 
> Great demo, beautiful artwork, clean build.


There are an incredible amount of builders on this forum, I understand completely


----------



## fig (Jan 23, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> There are an incredible amount of builders on this forum,


Indeed. It's my irresistible charm and humility. I'd bottle the stuff and make a mint if I weren't so darned humble.


----------



## fig (Jan 23, 2022)

In fact, it's the great boards being put out, built, and reviewed / discussed by folks who know their stuff that is attracting more and more builders. This incredible braintrust and great group of people keeps me here!
I've learned more about guitar pedals than I ever set out to, and looking at my stack of boards...I'll hopefully learn even more. I know for certain I'll have fun.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 23, 2022)

What happened to the  emoji in the Like menu? There was another emoji in there I was waiting to use that seems to have disappeared.


----------

